# Very worried about drilling through material (possibly gas pipe). Can't sleep.



## sooner2k1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I replaced the vanity lighting over my bathroom mirror tonight the screw holes to secure the vanity back plate were a little bit closer in on the new lighting, and I had to put the back plate a little higher (lights drop down). When I drilled the left hole for the expanding wall screw latch (not sure what its called) I ran into a rough patch about 1/2 inch into the drill. I switched out my bit for a stronger bit and it worked fine after a little pressure. 

I secured the vanity light, and got everything set up and cleaned up, and I swear after returning the power to the lighting and testing them I smelled the slightest odor in the bathroom. (I also just installed 2 faucets, so it could be the smell of fresh metal). 

I'm very concerned that I may have drilled through a natural gas pipe or something similar, and can't sleep because of the danger of carbon monoxide. 

Could somebody let me know:

1) Are there gas pipes in close proximity to electrical fixtures in bathrooms?

2) Who can I call this late at night to test for a gas leak?

3) I shut off the lighting for the hall/bathroom, but have no breaker for just the electrical for that area. Do I need to shut off power to my house to avoid an electrical fire sparked by the gas? 

I hope somebody is up and can help me out. I'm very concerned. 

Thank You!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Are there any gas appliances anywhere on the level above the bathroom?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Carbon monoxide isn't produced by a natural gas leak. If there was a gas leak you'd smell the gas (a sulfer smell is added to natural gas to make it easier to detect). 

I suppose it's possible that you've created a leak inside the wall, but don't smell it much because it's mostly behind the wall. But I think that's unlikely. You'd smell it. Put you nose up to the fixtures in that wall, and near any electrical outlets or plumbing openings in that wall. Sniff. 

If there's no sulfer odor, I'd go to bed.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Regarding the gas leak.....did you ever think of calling your local gas company, they will send out personnel to check for a gas leak.

As far as the no sleep....get professional help....


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*call*

If you think you have a gas leak, call the fire dept, they have meters to be sure....and will come right away.

if you have a leak, it can build up.....the spark generated from a simple electrical swicth can cause it to explode....I'm not trying to cause panic, these events aren't likely, but they are possible and have happened.


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

I would suspect that you drilled into the cast iron vent stack that goes up and out the roof. If there is no gas appliances upstairs probably not a gas pipe. Call gas company for peace of mind. Go out side and see if there is a vent cap on roof about where the bathroom is.

Mike


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Call the local gas company any time, 24 hours a day if you need to.
I would strongly suggest you refrain from DIY projects. To go to bed with the threat of natural gas or carbon monoxide is absurd. Houses blow up and people die due to this sort of negligence.
Ron


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

just for future reference, drywall is usually 1/2" thick so if about 1/2" into your drilling you hit something hard STOP.


----------

